
Adtech – Lowering Network Latency and Transit Costs - Coldewey
http://blog.datapath.io/adtech-rtb-optimization-lower-network-latency-tansit-cost
======
stingraycharles
I think the article is kind of low on actual content, and doesn't really
explain any solution. Instead, it just says "pay us and we solve it for you",
which kind of makes me think this is an attempt at content marketing, without
providing any actual content, and misses the point of being subtle by placing
an actual ad for their business at the end of the post.

